# First time out for the season.



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, we took advantage of the warm weather and put the boat in the water for the first time this year. Fishing was a little slow. They were biting short and I managed to land a small sauger and lost about a 15" walleye at the boat. The real excitment was when the girlfriend landed this pike.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Damn thats a nice slimer! Congrats to her :beer:


----------



## DevilsFisher (Mar 22, 2009)

Thats a very nice northern. I can't wait to get out there and fish. What lake did you catch that on?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Right on, the spring fishing on the river can't come soon enough!


----------

